# SMS-Abo Dienst ohne rechtskräftige Vereinbarung



## Groucho Marx (29 November 2006)

Ich habe auf einer Website meine Handytelefonnummer angegeben. Um den Betreiber des Forums keine rechtlichen Probleme zu bereiten, stelle ich hier meine Erlebnisse in anonymisierter und allgemeiner Form zur Diskussion.

Seit dem Tag der Anmeldung bekomme ich von zwei Mehrwertnummern sexistische Mails. Auf die Aufforderung per Mail an den Websitebetreiber die Zusendung diese SMS einzustellen, hat der Anbieter nicht, bzw nicht in Bezug auf die SMS reagiert. 

Interessant ist in diesem Zusammenhang der Betreiber folgendes in ihren allgemeinen Kundeninformationen "versteckt":



> Nach der Betätigung des Buttons »Registrieren« geben Sie gegenüber dem Dienstleister ein verbindliches Angebot über die kostenpflichtige Nutzung des SMS Abo Dienstes ab. Gleichzeitig akzeptieren Sie unsere Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen.



1. Es erfolgte für mich keine ausreichende Aufklärung über die Kostenpflicht. Alles was auf der Webseite zu finden ist, ist der oben zitierte Absatz.

2. Auch wenn ich es persönlich merkwürdig finde ab dem Tag der Anmeldung diese kostenpflichtigen SMS zu erhalten, ist es für mich schwer zu beweisen, dass die SMS mit dieser Website im Zusammenhang stehen. Andererseits: Wenn die SMS mit dem Betreiber der Website nicht in Zusammenhang stehen, so habe ich mit Sicherheit nirgends einen wie auch immer gearteten Vertrag zu einem Abo-Dienst abgeschlossen.

Nach über einer Woche Mailverkehr habe ich schlussendlich doch beschlossen Geld in zwei Stop-SMS zu investieren. Damit war der Spuk vorerst vorbei. 

Die unerwünscht erhaltenen SMS habe ich einzeln bei der Fernmeldebehörde für Wien angezeigt. 

Bei meinen Mobilfunkbetreiber habe ich auf anraten des Konsumentschutzabteilung der Arbeiterkammer Wien Einspruch gegen die Verrechnung der SMS eingelegt...

...was bekomme ich zurück? Ein Mail des Mobilfunkbetreibers, dass ich die Dienste ja in Anspruch genommen habe, und er freundlicherweise die Hälfte des Betrages gutschreiben würde. Ich stehe auf dem Standpunkt gar nichts bezahlen zu müssen. Keinesfalls will ich, dass die SMS-Versender für ihre SPAM-SMS auch nur einen Cent erhalten.

Da mir bewusst ist, dass hier keine Rechtsberatung stattfinden darf, ein paar allgemeine Fragen:

Da ich mich in der Fülle des Forums noch nicht ganz zurechtfinde, könnte mir jemand die passenden Links für das Verhalten gegenüber dem Mobilfunkbetreiber posten?

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit der österreichischen Fernmeldebehörde? Auf meine Anzeige haben sie schon 10 Tage überhaupt nicht reagiert.

Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es einen möglichen Zusammenhang von Website und SMS-Versender zu recherchieren?


----------



## Wembley (29 November 2006)

*AW: SMS-Abo Dienst ohne rechtskräftige Vereinbarung*

Da stellt sich die Frage, ob es überhaupt einen Zusammenhang zwischen SMS und jener Webseite gibt. Ich sage nein. Was es aber gibt, ist das Problem der "Reverse Charged SMS". Schau dir diesen Link an, wo es um ein "Supergewinnspiel" geht. Der Sachverhalt ist derselbe. Dieser Link ist sehr aufschlussreich:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=42347

Im allgemeinen gilt: Wer nichts bestellt hat, braucht auch nichts zu bezahlen.
Ist in allen zivilisierten Staaten vom Gesetz her so. Sogar bei uns in Österreich. Wenn du also nichts in Auftrag gegeben hast (die eine Webseite war es mMn nicht) ist die Sache klar.

Zur Fernmeldebehörde: Wenn die Angaben konkret genug waren, dann kann es schon sein, dass die sich nicht mehr melden.

BTW: Um welche Nummern handelt es sich? Die kannst du ruhig hier posten.
Die Nummerninhaber kann man auf www.rtr.at abfragen.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Groucho Marx (29 November 2006)

*AW: SMS-Abo Dienst ohne rechtskräftige Vereinbarung*

Danke für den Link!

Die Fernmeldebehörde hat mir heute auf Nachfrage den Eingang der Anzeige bestätigt. Da sie grundsätzlich aufgrund der zahlreichen Einsendungen keine Bestätigung schicken, war es nicht weiter verwunderlich, dass sie sich nicht mehr gerührt haben.



> BTW: Um welche Nummern handelt es sich? Die kannst du ruhig hier posten.
> Die Nummerninhaber kann man auf www.rtr.at abfragen.



Die Nummern:

*09001030101 - "Spenden Abo"
09304018012 - "Content Abo"*

Die Bezeichnung des einen Abos als "Spenden Abo" auf der Rechnung entbehrt nicht einem gewissen Humor...:roll: 

Bei rtr findest sich folgende Information:



> Ihre Abfrage nach der Rufnummer (0)900 1030101 ergab folgendes Ergebnis:  	 zurück
> 
> Bescheidmäßige(r) Zuteilungsinhaber
> (Existiert kein bescheidmäßiger Zuteilungsinhaber, wird der Inhaber des Nutzungsrechtes
> ...



Die andere Nummer brachte das selbe Ergebnis.


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 November 2006)

*AW: SMS-Abo Dienst ohne rechtskräftige Vereinbarung*

Gib mal hier
http://www.infocamere.it/
SYDATA ein...

das liefert einen Namen und mit google noch mehr. Sollte man sich mal merken. Bella Italia! Zum Wohle bekannter Nutzniesser...
RTR sollte sich mal ankucken, ob ihnen der Name atms noch was sagt 

Ausserdem gibt es meines Wissens die Adresse in Catanzaro nicht. Typisch für italienische Kunden gewisser Firmen :stumm:

wenn Du hinter sydata ein com setzt, findest Du eine seltsame Firma. Auch das passiert häufiger - und hier endet dann meistens jeder Rechercheversuch. Es sei denn, man spricht italienisch.


----------



## Groucho Marx (30 November 2006)

*AW: SMS-Abo Dienst ohne rechtskräftige Vereinbarung*

Danke für den Link :-D  

Mein Mobilfunkanbieter hat übrigens bereits angeboten die strittige Rechnungssumme zur *gänze* gutzuschreiben. Laut Angabe des Mobilfunkbetreibers als "außerordentliches Entgegenkommen" bei etwas, dass zumindest meiner bescheidenen Ansicht nach mein gutes Recht ist.

Zumindest zahlt sich Hartnäckigkeit schon mal aus. 

Bei der Arbeiterkammer Wien habe ich mittlerweile angefragt, ob ich es dem Mobilfunkbetreiber untersagen kann, auch nur irgendetwas an die betreffende Firma zu überweisen. Den weiteren Verlauf werde ich hier gerne posten.

Zu RTR-Auskunft habe ich ein Frage:

Wer will mich jetzt eigentlich mit den Betrag belasten: atms oder sydata?
Geht das irgendwo hervor?  

Es ist für mich nämlich etwas bizarr nicht mal zu wissen, wer jetzt Geld von mir sehen will...

Dem infocamere.it Hinweis bin ich nachgekommen, und habe auch nach dem Namen des Herren gegoogelt... ...fürchte nur, dass ich mit den ausgeworfenen Informationen mangels italienisch Kenntnissen nichts anfangen kann... ...was mir letztlich auch nicht so wichtig ist, solange mich mein Mobilfunkanbieter nicht weiterbelastet, und auch nichts an die betreffende Firma überweist.


----------



## Wembley (30 November 2006)

*AW: SMS-Abo Dienst ohne rechtskräftige Vereinbarung*



			
				Groucho Marx schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Mobilfunkanbieter hat übrigens bereits angeboten die strittige Rechnungssumme zur *gänze* gutzuschreiben. Laut Angabe des Mobilfunkbetreibers als "außerordentliches Entgegenkommen" bei etwas, dass zumindest meiner bescheidenen Ansicht nach mein gutes Recht ist.
> Zumindest zahlt sich Hartnäckigkeit schon mal aus.


Ähnliche Formulierungen sind von den diversen Mobilfunkbetreibern nicht nur einmal gekommen. Aber dir kanns ja egal sein. Man denkt sich seinen Teil und...  



			
				Groucho Marx schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Arbeiterkammer Wien habe ich mittlerweile angefragt, ob ich es dem Mobilfunkbetreiber untersagen kann, auch nur irgendetwas an die betreffende Firma zu überweisen. Den weiteren Verlauf werde ich hier gerne posten.


Wichtig für dich ist einmal, dass dir dein Handyprovider den Betrag gutschreibt. Wie die Geldflüsse zwischen Handyprovider und den Diensteanbietern laufen, kann ich nicht sagen. Wer wie die Handyprovider das Inkasso für solche Firmen betreibt, muss mit etwaigen Konsequenzen leben lernen. Aber die haben ja nicht das erste Mal mit sowas zu tun. Die werden sich schon zu helfen wissen. Ist aber einzig und allein deren Problem. Das soll dich nicht tangieren. 


			
				Groucho Marx schrieb:
			
		

> Wer will mich jetzt eigentlich mit den Betrag belasten: atms oder sydata? Geht das irgendwo hervor?


ATMS hat die Nummern an Sydata weitervermietet. Sydata scheint ja als "Dienstanbieter" auf. Verdienen tun sie beide dran. Der eigentliche Vertragspartner wäre Sydata. Wer sich aber im Falle des Falles melden würde, wäre dann interessant. Aber, sehr vorsichtig formuliert, sieht es meiner Meinung nach eher nicht danach aus.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 November 2006)

*AW: SMS-Abo Dienst ohne rechtskräftige Vereinbarung*

atms hatte jahrelang netteste Kunden. Dies hatte z.B. dazu geführt, dass sie 2004 im Jahresbericht der rtr extra namentlich erwähnt wurden. Ich habe hier mehrere Besitzerwechsel von atms-Mehrwertnummern notiert, bei denen die Nummern inzwischen anderen Firmen übertragen wurden. 
Die Italiener hier kannte ich noch nicht. Am Wochenende werde ich mal ein paar Stunden lang recherchieren, wer da noch alles auftaucht


----------



## Groucho Marx (30 November 2006)

*AW: SMS-Abo Dienst ohne rechtskräftige Vereinbarung*

Herzlichen Dank, an Aka-Aka und Wembley für ihre Beiträge in diesem Thread!! :smile: 

Man fühlt sich bei allem Ärger über die Firmen gleich mal nicht mehr ganz so allein mit seinen Sorgen. Da mein Mobilfunkbetreiber mir die strittigen Beträge gänzlich gutschreiben wird, bin ich vergleichsweise billig darüber sensibilisiert worden, meine Handy-Nummer nicht auf irgendwelchen schwindligen Webseiten anzugeben.

Bei dieser Gelegenheit habe ich die Möglichkeit genutzt, Mehrwertdienste gänzlich zu sperren, was in Österreich kostenfrei von jedem Mobilfunkbetreiber verlangt werden kann.



> Gerne bestätige ich Ihnen die gewünschte Mehrwertnummernsperre.
> 
> Ab sofort können von Ihrer Rufnummer keine Mehrwertnummern mehr angerufen werden.
> 
> ...



Ich bin zwar davon ausgegangen, dass die Firmen alle Mehrwertnummern, auch die eigenen sperren müssten, aber solange ich die Handyfunseite vermeide, sollte nicht mehr viel passieren können...

PS.:
@ Wembly: Natürlich kann es mir egal sein, ob atms/sydata Geld sehen, solange ich selbst nichts zahlen muss. Es wäre mir nur eine persönliche Genugtuung zu wissen, dass diese nichts erhalten, um Geschäftspraktiken dieser Art nicht auch noch unterstützt zu wissen...

@ Aka-Aka: Ich bin gespannt was da durch Recherche noch so alles auftaucht...


----------



## Mistral11 (7 Dezember 2006)

*AW: SMS-Abo Dienst ohne rechtskräftige Vereinbarung*

hallo leute !!

mir ist genau dasselbe passiert wie Groucho Marx !!
mit dem kleinen unterschied, dass ich meine nummer mit absoluter sicherheit auf keiner webseite bekannt gegeben habe. ob es ein böswilliger zeitgenosse war ? kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, die nummer ist so gut wie unbekannt.....

Die Nummern:

09001030101 - "Spenden Abo"
09304018012 - "Content Abo"

und so nebenbei ebenfalls der gleiche mobilfunkbetreiber ...........:-? 
werd jetzt auch mal die ganze sache beinspruchen und den jungs dort auf den busch klopfen, mal sehn was rauskommt ?!:wall: 

Gruß Mistral11


----------



## Groucho Marx (10 Dezember 2006)

*AW: SMS-Abo Dienst ohne rechtskräftige Vereinbarung*

...selber Mobilfunkanbieter, selbes Problem? Muss noch nichts bedeuten... 

...aber das Verhalten mir gegenüber: Zuerst "großzügiges" Erlassen der Hälfte einer Schuld, die ich nie verursacht habe, und erst auf Nachdrängen Gutschrift der ganzen Summe auf die nächsten Rechnungen...

...hat in Kombination mit altem Handy und schlechten Empfang in meiner Wohngegend, dazu geführt, das mir persönlich der Wechsel zu einem anderen Betreiber leicht gemacht wurde...

@Mistral11:

Würde mich interessieren, welche Erfahrungen Sie mit dem freundlichen Support hatten...

@Aka-Aka: etwas interessantes entdeckt?


----------



## Wembley (10 Dezember 2006)

*AW: SMS-Abo Dienst ohne rechtskräftige Vereinbarung*



Groucho Marx schrieb:


> ...selber Mobilfunkanbieter, selbes Problem? Muss noch nichts bedeuten...


Sofern es sich allgemein um nicht bestellte Reverse-Charged-SMS handelt, sind Kunden von allen Mobilfunkanbietern betroffen. Dieses Problem existiert leider schon länger. Die Mobilfunker kennen oft den Inhalteanbieter nicht. Sie kassieren "nur" für ihn und verdienen auch ein bisserl daran. Die Parallelen zur Gott sei Dank größtenteils ausgestandenen Dialerproblematik sind augenscheinlich.


Groucho Marx schrieb:


> ...aber das Verhalten mir gegenüber: Zuerst "großzügiges" Erlassen der Hälfte einer Schuld, die ich nie verursacht habe, und erst auf Nachdrängen Gutschrift der ganzen Summe auf die nächsten Rechnungen...


Ist leider auch nichts Neues, dass die Mobilfunkanbieter manchmal nicht in einer Art und Weise reagieren, die dem Kunden große Freude bereitet. Hier ein Beispiel eines anderen Handybetreibers: http://help.orf.at/?story=5076

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## deiti (19 Dezember 2006)

*AW: SMS-Abo Dienst ohne rechtskräftige Vereinbarung*

Ich möchte nicht Wissen wievielen Leuten es so geht wie Graucho Marx,  Mistral11 und mir.
Ich bekommen seit ca. 3 Wochen regelmässig SMS
von den Nummern:
09304018012 als Spenden Abo
09001030101 als Content Abo

Ich kann mich nicht erinnern meine Händynummer auf einer Webseite bekannt gegeben. Ich kann mir nur vorstellen das meine Nummer als ich vor ca. 2 Jahren bei einem solchen Dienst angerufen habe Regestiert wurde.
Oder da ich keine Geheimnummer habe aus dem Telefonbuch verwendet wurde.
Ich leide mit euch :wall:


----------



## Reducal (19 Dezember 2006)

*AW: SMS-Abo Dienst ohne rechtskräftige Vereinbarung*



deiti schrieb:


> Ich leide mit euch...


...heul nicht, tu was - dagegen ist vehementer Protest angesagt, Duldung unterstützt nur das System.


----------



## Mistral11 (20 Dezember 2006)

*AW: SMS-Abo Dienst ohne rechtskräftige Vereinbarung*



Groucho Marx schrieb:


> ...selber Mobilfunkanbieter, selbes Problem? Muss noch nichts bedeuten...
> 
> Würde mich interessieren, welche Erfahrungen Sie mit dem freundlichen Support hatten...



bisherige erfahrungen:

erster einspruch gegen die rechnungslegung - natürlich wurde die korrekte rechnungslegung bestätigt (nona). 
kostenloser einzelgeprächsnachweis wird angeboten - na logo das ich diesen längst über die online-rechnung eingesehen habe *g* - hier ist interessant anzumerken, dass gerade dieser EGN als beweis zu meinen gunsten ausgelegt werde könnte.
GUTSCHRIFT über die Hälfte der abos wird angeboten !?

Überhammer: es folgt eine kleine aufklärung das sich hinter mehrwertnummern gewisse bestimmte dienstleistungen VERBERGEN !!!! hier mußte ich nun wirklich laut auflachen .............

natürlich erfolgte meinerseits sofort ein zweiter einspruch - antwort steht noch aus !?

ZU deiti: reducal hats dir gesagt - WEHR DICH !!!

Grußt Mistral11


----------



## deiti (23 Dezember 2006)

*AW: SMS-Abo Dienst ohne rechtskräftige Vereinbarung*

Hallo Leute,
mein Mobilfunkanbieter war sofort einsichtig und hat mir eine Gutschrift zugesagt. Es war kein großes Aufbäumen oder Wehren nötig.
Ich danke euch allen für eure Beiträge. :sun:


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Januar 2007)

*AW: SMS-Abo Dienst ohne rechtskräftige Vereinbarung*

Hallo Zusammen,

habe gestern meine Mobilfunkrechnung erhalten mit 87 EUR Content und Spenden Abo.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hinweise ich habe heute dann gleich meinen Mobilfunkanbieter informiert mit dem Hinweis Sydata, bekannte Probleme... ist Ihnen sicher gut bekannt.... gibt ja schon viele Geschädigte.... .

Ich habe dann jedenfalls sofort Rechnungseinspruch erhoben, mal sehen was passiert...


----------



## julia321 (14 Dezember 2008)

*AW: SMS-Abo Dienst ohne rechtskräftige Vereinbarung*

Ich kann mich auch nicht erinnert meine nummer irgendwo bekannt gegeben zu haben. Bekomme jedoch seit kurzem auch diese komische sms - die mich am anfang nur genervt haben, ich jedoch nicht gedacht habe dass ich dann noch für sie zahlen muss..bis heute die Rechnung kam mit der gleichen gebühren info wie bei euch: Content Abo  +4393084008402  
und in höhe von über 40,- EUR.
hab gleich die sperre von solchen sms bei T-mobile beantragt, und warte auf eine antwort ob ich diese kosten doch zahlen werden müsse..

...überlege gerade, wieviel Leute sonst noch von diesen sms betroffen sind.
danke für die infos über diese [.......] sms...


----------



## Wembley (14 Dezember 2008)

*AW: SMS-Abo Dienst ohne rechtskräftige Vereinbarung*

Prinzipiell gilt: Wer nix bestellt hat, braucht nichts zu zahlen. Wäre ja noch schöner. Wenn du das Abo nicht bestellt hast, dann ist die Sache klarer als klar. Lies dir diesen Thread durch, da stehen eh schon alle wichtigen Infos.

BTW: Bei den Antworten der Mobilfunkanbieter muss man aufpassen: Vor zwei Jahren war ich von einer nicht verlangen SMS betroffen, die mir verrechnet wurde. Antwort der Dame am Telefon: Da können wir nix machen.
Ich habe dann Einspruch gegen diesen Teil der Rechnung erhoben: Dieser ging natürlich durch.

Der Anbieter in deinem Fall ist:


> Mobile Active AG
> Schaanerstraße 13 FL 9490 Vaduz


Kann man auf RTR-Startseite (Rufnummernsuche) erfragen.

Wer immer das ist. Aber Firmennamen sind in diesem Business sowieso nur Schall und Rauch.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Dezember 2008)

*AW: SMS-Abo Dienst ohne rechtskräftige Vereinbarung*

Schaanerstraße 13? Da gibt es - für die Größe des Gebäudes - recht viele Unternehmungen 

Wenn man mal die Phänomenologie weglässt, ist die Schaaner Straße eine Querstraße zur Lahuserstraße in Delmenhorst und es gibt einen Steinwurf entfernt ein Postfach in Tortola (Jungferninsel).

Namen und Orte sind Schall und Rauch - wie manche Forderung ja auch.


----------

